# Youtube channel for old kung fu movies



## punisher73 (Aug 4, 2013)

I came across this youtube channel that has lots of old kung fu movies on it (over 100).  Lots of good ones on there.

http://www.youtube.com/user/NinjaScrollCinema?feature=watch


----------

